# USB Maus funktioniert nicht



## blubber (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich hab Gestern Mandrake Linux installiert, und musste feststellen, dass er meine USB Maus (Razor Boomslang 2100) nicht erkennt. Ich hab die Maus dann über einen Adapter an den PS2 Port gehängt, und konnte so installieren. Da ich jedoch nicht jedesmal, wenn ich zwischen Linux und Windows wechsel, die Maus umstecken möchte, würde ich schon gerne die Maus unter Linux zum laufen bekommen.
Erst dachte ich mir, ich kann die Maus auch unter Windows an den PS 2 Port hängen, der beigefügte Treiber aktzeptiert jedoch nur den USB Anschluss.

Naja, ich weis jetzt echt nicht mehr was ich machen kann.
Als Linux installiert war, hatte ich dann noch eine ältere Logitech USB Maus probiert, das hat aber auch nicht funkioniert.


bye


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Oktober 2003)

schau mal in die Datei

/etc/X11/XF86Config

und poste mal bitte den Abschnitt Device Section wo die mouse
eingebunden wird!


----------



## blubber (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

momentan sitz ich noch in der FH, und kann das in dem Fall erst heut Abend zu Hause posten.
Also du meinst schon, dass ich Linux mit der PS2 Maus starten soll (was anderes geht ja eh nicht), und dann den Abschnitt raus kopieren?
Weil es gäbe ja auch die Möglichkeit, dass ich die Maus via Tastatur umstelle, dann im Kontrollzentrum einen USB Treiber aktiviere, und DANN den Abschnitt poste.....!?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Oktober 2003)

du kannst auch ohne XServer den content posten...is aber umständlich!

In dem Config-File steht ganz genau drin, welchen Mouse-Treiber Du benutzt.
Ich sag Dir dann was Du stattdessen dort eintragen musst und dann wird das schon funktionieren.


----------



## marcoX (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

also bei mir funktioniert meine USB Maus soweit ganz gut, bis auf das
scrollen nach oben! 

*Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "mouse"
  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"
  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
  Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "on"
  Option       "EmulateWheel" "on"
  Option       "EmulateWheelButton" "4"
  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"
  Option       "Name" "USB-Mouse;IMPS/2"
  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"
  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection
*

Das steht bei mir drinn.

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## blubber (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi, nun bin ich endlich zu Hause, und war vorher kurz in Linux drin, um danach zu schauen.

Also die Datei XF86Config enthält folgende Einträge:

Section "Keyboard"
    Protocol "Standard"
    XkbModel "pc105"
    XkbLayout "de(nodeadkeys)"
    XkbCompat ""
    XkbOptions ""
EndSection

Section "Pointer"
    Protocol "IMPS/2"
    Device "/dev/psaux"
    ZAxisMapping 4 5
EndSection

Und dann gibts da noch eine XF86Config-4, diese enthält folgendes:

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "Keyboard1"
    Driver "Keyboard"
    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"
    Option "XkbCompat" ""
    Option "XkbOptions" ""
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "Mouse1"
    Driver "mouse"
    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection


Und was soll ich da jetzt ändern, damit ich eine ganz normale 2 Tasten USB Maus erhalte, mehr will ich garnicht  Achja, das Mausrad wäre auch noch nicht schlecht....wenn das gleich mit funktionieren würde.

bye


----------



## JohannesR (2. November 2003)

Hast du die passenden Kernelmodule geladen?


----------



## Sway (14. November 2003)

Das sind die gleichen einstellungen wie bei der Logitech MX 500/700.


1.)
*Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"*

2.)
*Option    "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"* 

3.) 
wenn die datei 
/etc/Xmodmap oder /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap 
vorhanden ist, das unten anhängen:

```
pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
```


Fall die einstellungen nach dem X restart net klappen, den befehl in die Sessiondatei an den anfang scheiben.
*/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"*


----------



## Christian Fein (14. November 2003)

Du kannst herausfinden welches Device deine mouse ist
durch

$ cat /dev/input/mice
[mouse bewegen]

bzw cat /dev/psaux usw

Wenn mit der mousebewegung seltsame Zeichen erscheinen dann ist dies das richtige Geraet.

Ebenso teste ob du alle kernelmodule hast:

$lsmod
...
usbmouse 
mousedev 
hid               
...
solltest du haben.

gruesse


----------



## Sway (14. November 2003)

ALso ich hab das hier alles gebraucht um es zum laufen zu kriegen

*das hier in dern XF86Config-4*

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"
        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"
        Option          "Buttons"       "7"
        Option          "Resolution"    "800"
EndSection
```

*Den EIntrag in meinem Startscript* (~.xinitrc)

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

*Und diese Module müssen geladen oder im Kernel einkompiliert werden*

```
usbmouse ODER hid
mousedev
usbcore
usb-uhci
input
```

Wichtig dabei ist, das du nur eins von beiden nimmst. usbmouse *ODER* hid, sonst klappts nicht


----------



## tuxracer (14. November 2003)

Möglicherweise reicht es wenn Du im BIOS USB MouseSupport auf enabled by BIOS einstellst.


----------



## Sway (14. November 2003)

muhaha, das wäre echt hart, wenn er es nicht gemacht hätte... muhaha 


@TuxRacers Signatur "downloaded Linux" <--- die sollen es auch installieren und nutzen *fg*


----------



## tuxracer (14. November 2003)

@sway


ich weiss Du hast sogar recht, ich nutze Linux momentan noch sehr spartanisch,

ich folge aber dem Motto

ich hab noch kein DSL, kommt aber bald, dann Downloade ich mir die Debian, damit ich mal sehen kann, wie es so ist, wenn man mit etwas weniger bis keinen kleinen Helferleins auskommen muss, vielleich Experimentiere ich auch mal mit dem GNU/Hurd Kernel, anstatt mit dem Linux Kernel.


aber momentan muss ich noch auf meine Leitung warten(wird in etwa 1-2 Wochen spätestens so weit sein)


dann kann es gut möglich sein, dass ich auch zwischendurch mal Rookiemässige Fragen stelle, anstatt Rookiemässige Antworten zu verteilen


----------



## Christian Fein (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *
> ich hab noch kein DSL, kommt aber bald, dann Downloade ich mir die Debian, damit ich mal sehen kann, wie es so ist, wenn man mit etwas weniger bis keinen kleinen Helferleins auskommen muss, vielleich Experimentiere ich auch mal mit dem GNU/Hurd Kernel, anstatt mit dem Linux Kernel.
> *



Mach das nicht.

Das mit dem Hurd kernel. Der wird niemals fertig sein. Wusstest du das FSF vor 10 Jahren schon angekündigt hat: Hurd ist bald stabil?
Den gleichen Spruch hört mann heute auch noch.


----------

